# WRUW October 22



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)

Still wearing the Wilton GMT.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*96B216*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Green dial snorkel. I think we can safely call this one rare 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*96B212*


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron “203”


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wearing this to church today.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*96B206*


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> View attachment 16958074


I’ve got one of those in parts, just ordered the hand set! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

My $1 flea market find


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bulova Sea Flight:


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

1975 Caravelle Sea Devil "A"


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Back on NATO, temporarily:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Bulova 666 feet


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*96B253*


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron “203”


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M1 “Spaceview D”


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

1972 Jet Clipper 'E'


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

Quartz Hack


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M2 Accutron “Spaceview B”


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

For Accutrons birthday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

